# My Hedgehog Hisses Constantly



## reina_reigns (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay, this is my second post about my other hedgehog. Her name is Kookie. She is a little over one year old. 

I handle her every day, at around the same time: 5-6PM. And sometimes a second time at 9-10PM. 

I have done this almost consistently (with the exception of being sick a few times) since I got her (which was when she was 2 months old). 

But recently, she has been hissing every single time I go near her. I don’t move in a quick, jerking motion. I do it very calmly. I try to (firmly) pet her or just put my finger near her face to get her to sniff me (which she used to do happily) but she hisses, jumps, and spikes /every/ time. 

I bribe her with food, I let her sit in the space between my legs when I criss cross them (which she adores), and I even get out toys she enjoys. I know that she knows who I am, but she hisses like she has never met me or that she despises me. 

I’m not going to lie, it upsets me a lot. I have no idea what to do. Any tips would be great! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! It definitely can be discouraging when you have an overly sensitive hedgie, but don’t give up! Some hedgehogs are simply more alert to their surroundings and even the smallest things can scare them. I’d say try focusing on hands off bonding for a little while. Pick her up to get her out of her house and to put her back in, but then keep her next to you on your bed or in a snuggle sack in your lap etc. minimize the physical contact for a bit so she can have time to relax more. If a hedgehog’s quills are up, that’s their “don’t touch me” warning, and petting them while they’re up can be pretty uncomfortable for them, which just makes them even more defensive! Give it a few days of hands off. If you haven’t already, place a worn t shirt or hat in their house so they associate you more with good things like their safe place!
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If this is a sudden change in behaviour then I would be looking at a vet appointment. Sudden changes in behavior is often the first sign of illness in hedgehogs.


----------



## Dea215 (Apr 4, 2019)

It could be something as simple as a newly opened bar of soap, products often change the composition or recipe with out informing the public. There have been times that I have used certain products for years, and suddenly I am allergic to them when I open a new bottle. A Hedgehog has a far more acute sense of smell than we do.


----------



## reina_reigns (Apr 6, 2019)

*Hedgehog Hisses: Reply to Aj.t*

Hello there, Aj.t!

I have a soft pouch that I normally carry my hedgehog in whenever I cannot do my normal huge set up (blanket, more toys, treats, etc). I think Kookie likes when I do that. Jinger is the completely opposite and cannot sit still in it! She likes the huge set up.

Anyways, I'll start to put Kookie in the pouch and just hold her on me for a couple of days instead of doing the huge set up and hands on approach. Thank you so much! I didn't realize it was as simple as that!


----------



## reina_reigns (Apr 6, 2019)

*Hedgehog Hisses: Reply to Nikki*

Hello, Nikki! I just took her to the vet and she is completely healthy. She eats and drinks regularly, she runs on her wheel at night and makes healthy bowel movements.

I'd say she's doing well, but then again, I can't communicate with animals &#128542;

Next time I go, which should be soon, I'll bring this up, though! Thank you very much!


----------



## reina_reigns (Apr 6, 2019)

*Hedgehog Hisses: Reply to Dea215*

Hello, Dea!

I knew hedgehogs have a very sensitive sense of smell, but I didn't know that certain smells could freak them out!

I use the same organic minty foam soap to wash my hands before handling them, but I hadn't showered yet because I got home late from running errands.

I use the same shampoo and soap then put on PJs, so maybe Kookie is used to that and was nervous because I was smelling so different from running around. Thank you so much! I'll try and wash up next time and see what happens!


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi ! 

Assuming she is all healthy and you've ruled out new smells and whatnot, she may just have become a hissy girl after quilling. My first baby was an absolute hiss ball. He threw a hissy fit whenever he was bothered no matter what. It really began around age one for him, after he was totally done quilling.

Does your little one calm down when you've picked her up and held her a while, or does she keep hissing until you put her down?

I had to be very particular with how I picked Cecil up to minimize his reaction - I talked to him before pulling his cover back so he knew I was there, then I'd slowly show him my hand from the front before scooping him up. If I ever tried to pet him first (AKA touch him without him seeing it coming) he would e x p l o d e. 

I know how tough it can be to not take it personally - I wished forever that I could calm Cecil down with cuddles, but unfortunately that isn't always the case with these guys. I was definitely jealous of other peoples' hedgies, whom they could pick up without a single hiss or bite or rub their bellies, but that just wasn't Cecil and eventually I saw past it and loved him for who he was. He just showed affection in his own little Cecil way.

Good luck with your baby! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Mine starts hissing as soon as he hears my voice 😂


----------

